# How tall?



## Indigo (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi! I'm fairly new to fish-keeping (with filters and such), and I have 2 tanks, a 10-gallon tropical tank and a 5-gallon goldfish tank (which I know is too small)...

How tall do fancy goldfish usually get? I have a red-capped oranda and a mainly-white fantail, and right now they're pretty small, about an inch and a half to 2 inches. I know they can get quite long, but I was thinking of moving them to a very long and wide, but fairly low, Rubbermaid tub (like the kind you put under a bed) with a strong filter. Will this work? How likely are they to jump? (it'll have a lid anyway, because we have cats) How tall does it need to be to keep their dorsal fins in the water, and them happy? I'd like it to be as low as possible since, for one, it'll make it bow out less, and for two, it'll be on top of my dresser, and I'm pretty short.

Thanks in advance for any help and advice!


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*Do you mean, like, a plastic container!? :shock: Are you out of your mind?! They do jump, and want a tank! Just asking .... what the heck gave you that idea?!*


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Your best bet would be to go and buy a 20-30 gallon tank for them. But for a quick fix a Rubbermaid tub would probally work, but the best thing would be a glass tank at least 20 gallons. The fish will probally get 6- 8 inches long im not sure what hight they would get as none of mine are that big yet. The tank or tub whatever you get should probally be 1.5 or 2 feet tall, goldfish really need to be able to swim up and down as well as back and forth. How long have you had these two fish?.. they really need to be in a much bigger tank than a 5 gallon. Please try and get them a new home as soon as you can.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I mean I would think they would get about 2"-3.5" if they get about 6"-8" long. They need a tank really though. I myself have kept mollies in a big rubbermaid container but trust me it couldn't have fit under a bed. Also 1 goldfish needs 20 gallons of water & 10 gallons for each after that. Even if their dorsal fins are in the water they still need room to swim. I believe goldfish like to swim from top-middle-bottom.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Rubbermaid containers are fine. Several years ago, I sold fish to a wholesaler on a regular basis. I used rubbermaid containers to grow-out fry.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

It is fine if the container is big enough.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes... what Dustin said.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

how tall exactly is the tub? it will need to be at least as tall as your tell gallon (if its a standard ten gal?) for them to be comfortable.


----------



## WaterBoy~ (Jan 25, 2006)

fancy goldfish will get 2 b about as tall as a closed fist and about as long as your open hand (not including the tail) but they will grow this big provided they are in a big enough tank.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

A goldfish will need 10-20 gal tank for just one goldfish. They grow 6-8 inches in length as what niki said. For 2 goldfish, you should have a 20-30 gal tank. They usually need a large tank because they swim in all directions and yes...they really jump!

If I were you, i'll have a glass tank.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

actually, the tub will probably not have any more water in than the 5 gallon, so yea go for a tank


----------

